# Snowbird Chute Cable Repair



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Today I noticed the chute cable coming apart. It is an old snowbird with the barrel that rolls and chute that rotates with a little cable. Has anyone replaced this cable before? If so, how do you do it?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

michigansnowbird said:


> Today I noticed the chute cable coming apart. It is an old snowbird with the barrel that rolls and chute that rotates with a little cable. Has anyone replaced this cable before? If so, how do you do it?


Give this a bump to the top for you. I see you have no replies yet.

What is the model number?
Have you took a look under the cover yet?

Do you have the parts diagram to look at?
I never screwed around with the cable but it looks like it just attaches to a pulley behind the front engine cover.

Take off the little cover on the chute assemble and then you have to take off the front cover where the pull rope is to see the pulley it goes on.

At least that is what it looks like for model, a 226.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes..... I've done the job. Once. It's NOT fun. That is.... it's not a fun job if you have to replace the whole thing. Sometimes you can repair it which much easier. Where is the break at?


----------



## Whitebassbenny (Apr 8, 2014)

I just did it to my craftsman blower. I used a pedal bike brake housing a stailness gear cable, bike barrel adjusters and some 2 way cable crimps from Home Depot. Let me know if you want pictures of it. Works so smooth now. My cable just broke on me the first snow we got. Cheers


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Whitebassbenny said:


> I just did it to my craftsman blower. I used a pedal bike brake housing a stailness gear cable, bike barrel adjusters and some 2 way cable crimps from Home Depot. Let me know if you want pictures of it. Works so smooth now. My cable just broke on me the first snow we got. Cheers



Heck, post some pictures here in case my cable breaks.
I would like to see how for future reference.
Thanks

I would tag it but can't?
I will ask this again and make the type a little larger and highlight it too maybe no one sees it?

I still would like to know why tagging on a post is not turned on here?
I have asked before and got not one reply? Not one.

Tagging in a thread enhances the search feature, I see no reason it could not be turned on? Is there a reason?


----------



## Whitebassbenny (Apr 8, 2014)

Will photo it up tomorrow. It was really easy and beats the $30 cable sears sold.


----------



## AE101 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm very interested in this fix, did you have pictures?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Whitebassbenny said:


> Will photo it up tomorrow. It was really easy and beats the $30 cable sears sold.





AE101 said:


> I'm very interested in this fix, did you have pictures?


I wonder when tomorrow is? 
I guess the original poster forgot he asked too?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Whitebassbenny said:


> Will photo it up tomorrow. It was really easy and beats the $30 cable sears sold.





AE101 said:


> I'm very interested in this fix, did you have pictures?





Big Ed said:


> I wonder when tomorrow is?
> I guess the original poster forgot he asked too?



We are still patiently waiting Whitebassbenny?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

There is simply no way that is an easy repair. Been there done that


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Whitebassbenny said:


> I just did it to my craftsman blower. I used a pedal bike brake housing a stailness gear cable, bike barrel adjusters and some 2 way cable crimps from Home Depot. Let me know if you want pictures of it. Works so smooth now. My cable just broke on me the first snow we got. Cheers





SteelyTim said:


> There is simply no way that is an easy repair. Been there done that


Well....he made it sound easy.
I would still like to see the pictures.


----------



## rl rt joe (Apr 3, 2015)

I have an S-226 and am ready to take the machine apart for a cable repair.
It sounds like no one has posted pics or written down the routing order of the cable. I hope someone has time to document it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rl rt joe said:


> I have an S-226 and am ready to take the machine apart for a cable repair.
> It sounds like no one has posted pics or written down the routing order of the cable. I hope someone has time to document it.


Well the original poster michigansnowbird has been back and has said nothing.

SteelyTim has done a replacement, but I doubt that he took pictures.

Whitebassbenny said he would post pictures of what he did but I guess he forgot he ever said it? Either that or he realized that what he did does not pertain to a Snow Bird.
Some would still like to see pictures of what he did.

No one answered my question about tagging threads here either. What a waste of type, 
I think I made the question large enough and colored it red but I guess no one saw it?

I am planning to try to take mine apart this summer and take pictures. So I have some reference as to where the cable hookups, in case mine ever breaks. But that won't happen for a while, at least till the summer.

Is yours still on the blower or is it gone all together? 
I never had my recoil cover off yet to see how the cable hooks up.
Post 29 here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/32826-1962-63-s-225-a.html is about the only picture on the whole site that shows the cable. This I have seen on mine, but the other end where it hooks up under the recoil cover is a mystery to me. Until I take the cover off to have a look.
I wish the greenmtman had took better pictures of the whole cable setup when he had his apart.
I think someone else asked about the cable on the Snow Bird somewhere else on the site.

Do you have the manual for the blower?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> No one answered my question about tagging threads here either. What a waste of type,
> I think I made the question large enough and colored it red but I guess no one saw it?


Ed,
I dont see any real need or use for tagging in this forum..
what would you like to have it for? what would it add to the usability of the forum for you?

Scot


----------



## rl rt joe (Apr 3, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> I am planning to try to take mine apart this summer and take pictures. So I have some reference as to where the cable hookups, in case mine ever breaks. But that won't happen for a while, at least till the summer.
> 
> Is yours still on the blower or is it gone all together?
> I never had my recoil cover off yet to see how the cable hooks up.
> ...


Ed, I'm in the same position as you on this. I've been wanting to take mine apart for the last 3 years but after winter is over I don't have an interest in doing the repair.
The parts manual i have but it shows no detail on the routing of the cable. 
I'll take detailed pics and post if I get around to taking it apart.


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry everyone. I guess I did forget about my post. I did complete the repair. I used cable from tractor supply. It was not fun, especially in January. Take some pics as you tear it down. Unbolt the front auger/housing assy. Unbolt chain cover. Leave the chain connected-it will flex enough to slide the auger assy out of the way. Remove impeller. Remove set screw that holds the big chute gear behind the chute - you access it from the underside. Pull chute assy. Remove cable. Route new cable. Reassemble. I can get more specific if someone has questions as they go. This is a PIA job. If you don't absolutely love your snowbird, it might be time to sell it to someone who does.


----------



## rl rt joe (Apr 3, 2015)

Well I finally did my cable chute repair. It took me about 4 hours from wrench in hand to putting everything away. It's sometimes frustrating but it's very much doable. Find on this forum if you don't have a copy the parts manual.
First and most obvious thing is to take all the stuff off the front of the machine until you get to the chute housing. Then get under the machine and you'll find Item 91, Chain Operated Chute Pulley. You'll see a set screw that looks like it's screwing onto the auger shaft (it really doesn't), loosen it and push or pry that pulley towards the back of the machine. It should fall back easily. Your entire chute housing can then be pulled off. Be careful not to lose item 137, special hex, key. It looks like a hex screw but it's not (shown in the third pic)
In the first pic you'll see the routing of the cable. What you don't see is after the cable follows the two cable guides on top it goes into the base of the vertical chute (clockwise) then loops around the base. After one trip around it comes out then up and around the securing nut on the side of the chute. Continue clockwise around the base of the chute again and exit onto the side mounted cable guide.
Putting it back together the toughest part was lining up Item 137 Special Hex, Key. It doesn't want to stay lined up.
The reward of having the chute work properly was well worth the effort!


----------



## rl rt joe (Apr 3, 2015)

here is the third pic showing Item 137


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rl rt joe said:


> Well I finally did my cable chute repair. It took me about 4 hours from wrench in hand to putting everything away. It's sometimes frustrating but it's very much doable. Find on this forum if you don't have a copy the parts manual.
> First and most obvious thing is to take all the stuff off the front of the machine until you get to the chute housing. Then get under the machine and you'll find Item 91, Chain Operated Chute Pulley. You'll see a set screw that looks like it's screwing onto the auger shaft (it really doesn't), loosen it and push or pry that pulley towards the back of the machine. It should fall back easily. Your entire chute housing can then be pulled off. Be careful not to lose item 137, special hex, key. It looks like a hex screw but it's not (shown in the third pic)
> In the first pic you'll see the routing of the cable. What you don't see is after the cable follows the two cable guides on top it goes into the base of the vertical chute (clockwise) then loops around the base. After one trip around it comes out then up and around the securing nut on the side of the chute. Continue clockwise around the base of the chute again and exit onto the side mounted cable guide.
> Putting it back together the toughest part was lining up Item 137 Special Hex, Key. It doesn't want to stay lined up.
> The reward of having the chute work properly was well worth the effort!





rl rt joe said:


> here is the third pic showing Item 137



Hey Joe.....just seeing this.
Thanks for posting, it may help someone in the future.

I hope mine doesn't need attention.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I did one. Once. The next time I came across a Snowbird that needed one, it got scrapped


----------

